# Ricardo Montalban



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2009)

> *Ricardo Montalban dies at 88*
> 
> By BOB THOMAS, Associated Press Writer      Wed Jan 14, 1:23 PM PST
> http://tv.yahoo.com/fantasy-island/...l:tv.ap.org:20090114:obit_montalban__ER:77030
> ...



I remember him best as Khan Noonien Singh and as Armando the Circus Owner in two of the Planet Of The Apes sequels. 
A fine actor and he'll be well remembered. 
RIP Khan. 

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 14, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2009)

Khaaaan!!!!!  . Rip


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 14, 2009)

The beauty of an icon is that it can live on beyond the passing of it's creator. 

For every Star Trek fan the world over, Khan is an enduring memory and so Mr. Montalban endures in us.

I am saddened nontheless for, despite the 'evilness' of the role of Khan, he, Ricardo, always struck me as a man with a certain joi de vive and that is to be treasured.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 14, 2009)

:asian:

Rest In peace sir.


----------



## crushing (Jan 14, 2009)

"Smiles everyone, smiles!"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I remember him best as Khan Noonien Singh and as Armando the Circus Owner in two of the Planet Of The Apes sequels.
> A fine actor and he'll be well remembered.
> RIP Khan.
> 
> :asian:


 

I remember him first as Armando then Khan. 


With respect to him and his family and fans.

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 15, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 15, 2009)

.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 15, 2009)

One of the things about Kahn -- and it's a sign of Montalban's skill and talent as an actor -- was that he wasn't "evil."  In "Space Seed", you could see a natural leader, seeking to rise to his proper place.  In *Star Trek II: The Wrath of Kahn*, you could see a man driven to a kind of insanity by rage and loss.  It was wholly believable; Kahn was someone you almost wanted to know.

Montalban will be missed...


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 15, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Joab (Jan 15, 2009)

Ricardo will be missed. I remember him as a young man playing a GI in the movie "Battleground", the most accurate movie about the Battle of the Bulge compared to my Dad's first hand memories. I remember him as Armando in one of the Planet of the Apes movies and Mr Roarke in "Fantasy Island" of course, and very memorably as Khan. He played a meglomaniac genetically superior dictator in a way that made you almost like him, in a noble, almost knight like way.

Before all this he was Mexico's number one leading man until the Mexican film industry imploded. He went on to Hollywood and worked in a lot of movies. He will be remembered, a man with a lot of class.


----------



## Kwanjang (Jan 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope he is resting in a bed of "Rich Corinthian Leather."

:asian:


----------

